# Just downloaded an .iso of Ubuntu. What next?



## Casheti (May 12, 2007)

I downloaded the .iso for Ubuntu, and I'm gonna burn it do a DVD in a few minutes. How can I make my PC a Vista/Ubuntu dual boot?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2007)

boot from cd. reccomend putting it on a seperate harddrive though.. friend tried the dual boot thing but it messed up his windows (with an older version of linux of course).


----------



## Casheti (May 12, 2007)

Well I have a spare 20GB IDE I can play around with...

I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2007)

yes, way to procrastinate. are you sure you arent from america?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 12, 2007)

When you are prompted to install Ubuntu, you will have an option as to where you're installing it to. If you're not putting it on a separate drive, make sure to manually partition your old drive so that you have a swap partition and a normal partition (swap needs to be 2GB, normal "root" partition needs to be as big as it can be). Once it's installed, Ubuntu will take care of a bootloader called "GRUB", which will give you an option to boot into Ubuntu or Vista at boot. 

You'll find Ubuntu to be very clean and easy for simple tasks such as AIM, internet, mail, and office .


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2007)

thanks to this article: http://www.maximumpc.com/linux , i am into ubuntu 

one issue i can see is that you have an ati card, so its gonna be a little iffy getting those drivers installed.


----------



## DIBL (May 15, 2007)

Here's some very helpful material to understand BEFORE you launch that disk partitioner:

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning


----------



## Casheti (May 16, 2007)

Ninkobwi said:


> yes, way to procrastinate. are you sure you arent from america?



Positive...

Although.. I wish I was


----------



## Casheti (May 16, 2007)

I'll boot into Ubuntu now and see what it's like.

What's the deal with ATi cards anyways? Why don't they like *nix?


----------



## Casheti (May 16, 2007)

Well here I am posting from Ubuntu. It's not bad.. but I would like to be able to install Beryl. How would that run on a 256MB PCI GeForce FX5200?

From what I hear about ATI cards + *nix it wouldn't be too good on this card...


----------



## DIBL (May 16, 2007)

ATI has a pretty bad rep for *nix, mainly because they don't do squat to help the situation, while Nvidia writes drivers for Linux and FreeBSD.

If you're feeling bold, you might want to try this guy's "Envy" script installer -- it works great for Nvidia, and he says it works for ATI, and he's not famous for telling fibs:

http://albertomilone.com/projects.html

Good luck with it!


----------



## Ripper3 (May 16, 2007)

I don't know what all of the fuss is about when it coems to ATis and Linux. Mine worked perfectly, and I could even run Beryl on it, with no problems what-so-ever.

My favourite Ubuntu guide (can work with any Ubuntu derivative, and maybe even with Deb and MEPIS, and other Debian derivatives):
easylinux.info/
Found it a while back when I was struggling to get anything working under Breezy Badger, and has helped me with every build since then.


----------

